# Get your countdowns here!



## WebmasterCricket

I would like to thank Psiklops with all the help he has given over the years to this thread which had grown into the longest running and highest traffic thread in DIS history.  He created the code that allowed so many DIS users to watch the time pass in anticipation of their Disney trips and a whole lot of other things 

At this time due to security issues, HTML functionality has been turned off on the DIS making the code unable to function.

Thank you for your understanding 

JC


----------



## rosamindy

I'm so depressed.  Any chance of it coming back in the near future?


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Under no circumstances should anyone be clicking on any unknown downloads on a public forum EVER!


----------



## MaddiesFam

is there going to be new and imprived countdowns like the old one except in vBcode...is there a special new code for the marquee?


----------



## zen1

Testing.........


----------



## WebmasterCricket

MaddiesFam said:
			
		

> is there going to be new and imprived countdowns like the old one except in vBcode...



I don't think so but you never know.



			
				MaddiesFam said:
			
		

> is there a special new code for the marquee?


That one is a no for sure.


----------



## zen1

Testing my new countdown clock.......


----------



## dvcmomdeh

I figured out how to make the new ticker factory count down but I can't get it to work in my signature.  Suggestions or instructions appreciated.


----------



## princess-rn

just checking...


----------



## kesha

Will someone lead me in the right direction on how to set up a ticker? Also how do you get your trips that you have taken to show up.


----------



## MouseMan

You can get one below.


----------



## zen1




----------



## Ted and Holly

MouseMan said:
			
		

> You can get one below.



I understand your enthusiasm for the program you wrote, but to answer kesha's question like that is misleading.  I assume she wants a ticker in her signature, not your desktop countdown timer.

Ted


----------



## diberry

MouseMan - is there any chance of this being made available to Disney fans outside the States please? And for Disneyland Paris and California?


----------



## Ted and Holly

diberry said:
			
		

> MouseMan - is there any chance of this being made available to Disney fans outside the States please? And for Disneyland Paris and California?



Is there a restriction on who can download it?  

As for the park itself, the program appears to have WDW written on it.  But I don't see a reason why you could not use it for any event.

Ted


----------



## bugsy

zen1 said:
			
		

> Testing my new countdown clock.......


maybe I'm a techo-dummie  but I just can't get the ticker-thing to work!  can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## poconoboatniks

Webmaster Cricket,

How can I get a countdown clock like yours? I love the colors and Mickey.

Poconoboatniks


----------



## WebmasterCricket

poconoboatniks said:
			
		

> Webmaster Cricket,
> 
> How can I get a countdown clock like yours? I love the colors and Mickey.
> 
> Poconoboatniks



Sorry, but it's fake 

I'm glad you like it though


----------



## jenr812

Webmaster Cricket - I posted this in another thread but I think it got buried under everyone else's posts complaining about the change...

There *is* a vB code for a countdown.  It is in use on two other vB boards I currently frequent.  The code is [countdown=Event]Month Date Year[/countdown] - NO COMMA so for my trip it would be [countdown=Our 1st Trip to WDW!]July 2 2005[/countdown] and it would count down for me.  If you'd like I can ask the admin at the other board how they made that code functional.  It is just a simple text countdown but smilies can be added to either side of it.  The funny thing is that one of the boards software counts down by months/days and the other is just days.  

3 months 26 days until Our 1st Trip to Disneyworld!!

117 days until Our 1st trip to Disneyworld!! 

Anyway, I think that this would be the answer to many people's complaints in the siggie dept.  I totally understand why you took the HTML away!  LMK if you want me to look into it further.  Thanks!

PS I also like your fake countdown LOL


----------



## Ted and Holly

jenr812 said:
			
		

> Webmaster Cricket - I posted this in another thread but I think it got buried under everyone else's posts complaining about the change...
> 
> There *is* a vB code for a countdown.  It is in use on two other vB boards I currently frequent.  The code is [countdown=Event]Month Date Year[/countdown] - NO COMMA so for my trip it would be [countdown=Our 1st Trip to WDW!]July 2 2005[/countdown] and it would count down for me.  If you'd like I can ask the admin at the other board how they made that code functional.  It is just a simple text countdown but smilies can be added to either side of it.  The funny thing is that one of the boards software counts down by months/days and the other is just days.
> 
> 3 months 26 days until Our 1st Trip to Disneyworld!!
> 
> 117 days until Our 1st trip to Disneyworld!!
> 
> Anyway, I think that this would be the answer to many people's complaints in the siggie dept.  I totally understand why you took the HTML away!  LMK if you want me to look into it further.  Thanks!
> 
> PS I also like your fake countdown LOL



I posted this as well.  The problem with the custom vB code for the countdown is that the code runs on the DIS servers.  The old countdowns ran on a separate server.  In the interest of saving as much processing and bandwidth for the functioning of the boards, the [countdown] tags were ruled out.

Ted


----------



## jenr812

Ted and Holly said:
			
		

> I posted this as well.  The problem with the custom vB code for the countdown is that the code runs on the DIS servers.  The old countdowns ran on a separate server.  In the interest of saving as much processing and bandwidth for the functioning of the boards, the [countdown] tags were ruled out.
> 
> Ted



Oh   Bummer!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

We are still looking into it though.  Thank you for keeping an eye out


----------



## torianne31

This has probably been asked a zillion times, but since the countdown timers have been disabled, where can I get one of those ticker thingies to put in my signature?  And if ya have to yell at me for asking a silly question, do it quietly, my puppy is sleepin' in my lap...shhh.....


----------



## diberry

http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php 
 - but you seem to have one already???


----------



## T-CoTink411

testing


----------



## SeattleMark

Okay, stupid question.  I went to ticker factory and made my ticker, but it only shows up in "months left"  I've gone back and forth a few times on that site, through every step, but don't see anywhere to specify the units of measure.  Help!


----------



## MouseMan

SeattleMark said:
			
		

> Okay, stupid question.  I went to ticker factory and made my ticker, but it only shows up in "months left"  I've gone back and forth a few times on that site, through every step, but don't see anywhere to specify the units of measure.  Help!



 :thewave:  :thewave:  :thewave:  :thewave:  :thewave:


----------



## FourHusseys

kesha said:
			
		

> Will someone lead me in the right direction on how to set up a ticker? Also how do you get your trips that you have taken to show up.




To get your trips to show go to User CP, on the top left, then click edit signature, write the trips in the box on the bottom. Good luck. 
 I am still trying to set up a ticker, haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## crazyformickey

Testing.


----------



## ougrad86

FourHusseys said:
			
		

> To get your trips to show go to User CP, on the top left, then click edit signature, write the trips in the box on the bottom. Good luck.
> I am still trying to set up a ticker, haven't figured that one out yet.



Where is the User CP?  I want to set up my signature and am trying to find a way


----------



## kathyc

?????


----------



## diberry

Top left on each page under where it says "DISboards" and Mickey's picture. Then go into "edit signature".


----------



## ougrad86

Thanks for the info...I figured it out.  Hope someday my disney list can be as long as yours.  I'm really getting into this, and we're not leaving for another 8 months!


----------



## RoRoLovesEeeee

testing


----------



## DisneyCrzyFamily

testing my signature

Let's try this again.


----------



## sweetpeakaris

test my sig to day


----------



## disney longhorn

this is a test


----------



## morrismhs

I have made my ticker at ticker factory.  Can anyone help get it from there to my signature?  I musn't be copying the right thing because it won't show up.  Thanks.


----------



## morrismhs

I just found the answer in another spot.  And it worked!!!!!  Thank you.


----------



## never_enough_pooh

Ticker Test


----------



## aaronlisar

Testing Testing 123


----------



## Ted and Holly

aaronlisar said:
			
		

> Testing Testing 123



http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## aaronlisar

Ted and Holly said:
			
		

> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88




Sorry...


----------



## wendypooh

testing


----------



## wendypooh

testing my countdown timer


----------



## spencersmom

Someone asked how to fix the tickerfactory to get it in the signature but there wasn't a reply......a lot of you have them in your signature, can you please help us that don't know how to do it? I copied and pasted it into my signature like ticketfactory says but it just shows up as the website information, not the actual ticker.....help! Please......

Thanks-Ginny


----------



## Disneynut4ever

morrismhs said:
			
		

> I have made my ticker at ticker factory.  Can anyone help get it from there to my signature?  I musn't be copying the right thing because it won't show up.  Thanks.



You figured it out but I haven't.  Someone please help me!


----------



## Disneynut4ever

wendypooh said:
			
		

> testing my countdown timer



WendyPooh -- can you please help us less successful people get our countdown timer to work?  Please


----------



## mommary

Testing


----------



## Caskbill

when you create a ticker at tickerfactory, copy the vB code (that's the vBulletin code, or *bb code*.  Do NOT use any of the other codes.

Be sure you copy *all* the code  (use the scroll bars in the tickerfactory code box to get all the way down.

Paste the code into your signature.


----------



## spencersmom

I appreciate all the help! You guys are great!


----------



## Disneynut4ever

wendypooh said:
			
		

> testing my countdown timer


 WendyPooh!!  Thanks a million for your help!


----------



## Bee

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ez...22/e/1st+All+Disney+Vacation/k/c27a/event.png


----------



## Betty Breed

caskbill, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!   I'm so excited it works. thank you again


----------



## mousemomof3

just testing this out.......hope it works!


----------



## mousemomof3

My ticker won't work????  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Grumpy_Disney_Dad

test test test


----------



## kimmar067

Where can I get MY countdown thingie??!??!


----------



## diberry

http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php


----------



## Young Pooh

Testing countdown


----------



## Young Pooh

Testing


----------



## MrsMud

I need a countdown timer, too!  I went to TickerFactory.com, but after I select my "ruler" and hit "next", it just keeps bringing me back to the same page.  Even if I select a page numerically, it reloads the same page again.  Help!


----------



## Shooby doo

testing count down timer


----------



## WebmasterCricket

This thread is being closed because it has become a testing ground.

Please put all test posts on the test form


----------

